# Midnight Purple II or III?



## iandrew89 (May 23, 2011)

Is this paint just the midnight purple of the R33 with the chromolusion in it. I ask because I would like to use this paint on my infiniti g35 but i heard that it really was black but the chromlusion is what made it purple n shift. Anyone with more insight on this? Thank you.


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

no different


----------



## iandrew89 (May 23, 2011)

Any good paint shop should be able to mix it up right? I'm also in the states so just putting the color code in their computer don't work as it is not in our system.


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

i had to get mine direct from japan


----------



## iandrew89 (May 23, 2011)

How would I go about ordering it from Japan?


----------



## Asphalt Jet (Oct 20, 2008)

Got to a Nissan Dealership and order it-$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

Go to a paint supplier and order it-$$$$$$$$$$$$$

Buy Ticket to Japan Get it yourself-$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

Buy purple tinted sunglasses put on when you want to look at your car LOL


----------



## iandrew89 (May 23, 2011)

I figured it will cost a little money since it is what it is but I could I really go to any Nissan dealer n order it?


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

You will need about 6 litres of paint and a gallon of laqure. Base coat is black, then main colour with all the stuff in and then top coat of laqure. My friend is doing it and thinks about 600 quid but some of it he may need to get from
Japan And said it could add another 300. So I may go bayside blue again or a nice bright red lol


----------

